

Warren Buffet Warns about Speculation---but in 1982 - jboydyhacker
http://www.blindreason.org/2010/05/warren-buffet-letter-to-john-dingell.html

======
MaysonL
And in 2002:
[http://www.fintools.com/docs/Warren%20Buffet%20on%20Derivati...](http://www.fintools.com/docs/Warren%20Buffet%20on%20Derivatives.pdf)

